# Angry at Big Tech? Wait! The Other Shoe has not Dropped! (worse things coming)



## XDel (Jan 16, 2021)

"Last week Big Tech made a show of power by showing they can censor even the President of the United States. But this is just the beginning of what they're capable of. Are you ready to take the Red Pill and learn what Big Tech has in store for us in the future? "


----------



## SG854 (Jan 16, 2021)

The world is going to end very soon. Make sure you ask for forgiveness from God before then end comes.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 16, 2021)

Surely nobody in history has ever been censored to this degree before!


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jan 17, 2021)

XDel said:


> "Last week Big Tech made a show of power by showing they can censor even the President of the United States. But this is just the beginning of what they're capable of. Are you ready to take the Red Pill and learn what Big Tech has in store for us in the future? "



ehhh they've always been crap, it was only a matter of time. And considering the fact that Big tech is more powerful than the US government (and way more influential) it will only get worse.


----------

